

Google Instant - Search Results as you type the query - Anon84
http://www.google.com/instant/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Other submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672391> <\- This has _lots_ of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672388> <\- This is an explanation

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672346> <\- First

... and more by the minute.

